

Show HN: Am I late to the game? Just launched my C++ app for Windows - kirkouimet
http://www.graphicalnetworkmonitor.com/

======
cjensen
Use an installer, sign your executable, and sign your installer! The user
needs to know who you are if they are going to let your program spy on their
traffic.

~~~
kirkouimet
Yeah I was just looking into this this morning - who do you recommend I use
for code signing?

~~~
cjensen
We use GlobalSign and I have no complaints. But that's not really a
recommendation -- there may be cheaper options available.

------
pizza
This looks awesome

